# Uscutter MH series to start out with templates?



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

I have been looking at purchasing a cutter and have more than confused myself! At first I was thinking a cameo would be best as I do not have a lot to invest at the moment. This morning I came across a UScutter MH series 12" with the Sure Cuts Pro software for $150. Or a 25" for $180. Sounds like a great deal to me. Just wondering what the more experienced think about starting with this equipment. I will typically be doing rhinestone t shirt transfers however my husband would like me to do some vinyl tshirt transfers as well. BTW I am totally new to this! I have been doing all my transfers by hand so far


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

On other boards I have heard that the mh has trouble with tracking the heavier sticky flock material. Best bet if you can swing it is the sc.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

With that size in mind, I'd go with the Silhouette Cameo. We own a MH 871. It's good for us, but it does have tracking problems. 

If you still want a cutter, I'd go for a better product.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

From what I have read the SC series should be the minimum cutter to purchase for cutting flock. I have the Copam 2500 and it cuts both flock and glitter material great.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

grneyeldy said:


> I have been looking at purchasing a cutter and have more than confused myself! At first I was thinking a cameo would be best as I do not have a lot to invest at the moment. This morning I came across a UScutter MH series 12" with the Sure Cuts Pro software for $150. Or a 25" for $180. Sounds like a great deal to me. Just wondering what the more experienced think about starting with this equipment. I will typically be doing rhinestone t shirt transfers however my husband would like me to do some vinyl tshirt transfers as well. BTW I am totally new to this! I have been doing all my transfers by hand so far


Also note that the MH series cutters do NOT have an optical eye. I see that you also want to do transfers. You won't be able to cut out transfers without an optical eye. I have a cameo and it gets used almost 7 days a week. While I don't do rhinestones, we are getting ready to. Right now I am doing vinyl and print and cut with the cameo. It's about the best bang for the buck right now. Good luck.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You don't need an optical eye to contour cut. The name is misleading. Most its nothing more then a laser. You can line up and cut with out. There are several videos on YouTube that show you how. I have a laser point 24. It cut the sticky flock with a SHARP 60 degree blade. Sonn as it starts to dull it has issues


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Sean, Doesn't the Laser Point do Contour cuts?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Yes it does But the reg marks have to be specifically for the laser so just about any other program besides sign blazer prints the reg marks for the blade and not the laser position

found out the hard way when tried a few trails.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

So Sign Blazer prints the Registration marks for the Laser? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your input! I did find an SC model for a good price but won't be going for it. I did a mock checkout on the site to see the final price with shipping....Refriggendiculous! Lol. They wanted $519, including customs clearance, for shipping. The machine itself was only $239!!!! $760 total....no thanks! Back to a Silhouette Cameo I think....


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

grneyeldy said:


> Thank you all for your input! I did find an SC model for a good price but won't be going for it. I did a mock checkout on the site to see the final price with shipping....Refriggendiculous! Lol. They wanted $519, including customs clearance, for shipping. The machine itself was only $239!!!! $760 total....no thanks! Back to a Silhouette Cameo I think....


To me it's less about the cutter and more about the software that makes it work... 

I had a Cameo and REALLY do not like the software it comes with for cutting... Also the Cameo is really a minimum cutter for rhinestone templates...

I don't know what country you are in but I would look for a Redsail Cutter... 

New "Your Best Value" Signmakers Vinyl Signwarehouse Cutter Vinly Sign Plotter | eBay

They are sold all over the world... They have a desktop version too... But a good cutter to use... I've used it for years... 

Kevin


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Grney, try ebay. Also becareful when buying from certain companies. If you want support they might charge you. 

When we bought the US cutter, they didn't charge for support even though I didn't need it.


----------

